# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Mozilla исправит уязвимость нулевого дня в Firefox

## olejah

Mozilla выпустит патч, исправляющий уязвимость нулевого дня, позволяющую злоумышленникам, обладающим достаточными ресурсами провести атаку посредника (man-in-the-middle). Это также влияет на анонимность сети Tor.

Уязвимость была замечена исследователями, которые описывали атаки на Tor до выпуска патча в версии 6.0.5.

«Эта уязвимость позволяет злоумышленникам, при условии наличия у них сертификата для addons.mozilla.org, выдать себя за сервера Mozilla и выдать пользователям вредоносные обновления расщирений» - говорит разработчик Tor Джордж Коппен (Georg Koppen).

«Это может привести к выполнению произвольного кода на атакуемой системе. Конечно, получить такой сертификат довольно сложно, но вполне под силу серьезным структурам вроде какого-либо государства».

Исследователь в области безопасности Movrcx детально описал эту уязвимость. По его оценкам, чтобы провести такого вида атаку, злоумышленники должны потратить в районе 100 000 $.

«Кроме того, эта уязвимость позволяет злоумышленнику атаковать пользователей браузера Tor» - пишет эксперт.

Высокие затраты на проведения такой атаки обусловлены необходимостью получения законного TLS-сертификата для addons.mozilla.org. По словам Movrcx, сделать это сложно, но не невозможно.

Независимый исследователь в области безопасности Райан Дафф (Ryan Duff), интересующийся кроссплатформенными атаками, которые приводят к удаленному выполнению кода, говорит, что Firefox использует собственную версию ключа, что и создает вектор для атаки.

«Firefox использует свой собственный статический метод генерации ключа для своих сертификатов вместо использования HPKP. Оказалось, что статический метод гораздо слабее метода HPKP и отсюда вытекают возможности для атак».

Mozilla выпустит исправление в новом стабильном релизе 20 сентября.

----------

Val_Ery

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

